# ANTISPASMODIC ?



## chickeezducks (Mar 6, 2003)

WHAT KIND OF ANTISPASMODICS ARE THERE OUT THERE MY DOCTOR NEVER MENTIONED THOSE TO ME? UNLESS YOU MEAN FOR CRAMPING I DO HAVE THOSE. AM I THE ONLY ONE THAT IS NOW DEVELOPING BLADDER CONTROL PROBLEMS ALSO. I SEEM TO BE DOING THAT NOW TO. IS THAT RELATED TO MY IBS?


----------



## 18416 (Nov 19, 2005)

Hi,Well this not seems to be very serious problem but sometime this causes too much pain in abdominal area .Which is really a very great trouble for us .Some acidity problem also occurs due to this .Gasex dosages  will be doing some good work for the relaxation of this disorder.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

buscopan works great for me


----------



## 14013 (Nov 12, 2005)

i take mebeverine when im bad, what have you tried before?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

mebeverine, bentyl, to name a few cant remember off the top of my head what else i have tried, but there has been quite a few, none worked apart from the present one..


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

I take donnatal.Bladder control related to IBS? Maybe, maybe not. My wife has bladder control issues but she doesn't have IBS. It's more related to age and having given birth to 3 kids.


----------



## tltrull (Nov 12, 2005)

Some commonly used brand names are:In the U.S.?Anaspaz A-Spas S/L Banthine Bentyl Cantil Cystospaz Cystospaz-M Donnamar ED-SPAZ Gastrosed Homapin Levbid Levsin Levsinex Timecaps Levsin/SL Pro-Banthine Quarzan Robinul Robinul Forte Symax SL Transderm-Scop In Canada?Bentylol Buscopan Formulex Gastrozepin Levsin Pro-Banthine Propanthel Robinul Robinul Forte Spasmoban Transderm-V


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I think one of the contraindications of taking an antispasmodic like levsin is bladder issues (difficulty passing urine), these people shouldnt take it. Bladder issues might be one of the side effects. To find out for sure contact a pharmacist. IMO many pharmacists know more about medications then the doctors who prescribe them.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

Lomotil- I have been on for a few years now.ONly take it when I have to go out. Does make me have more belly aches the more I take it. Just was perscribed Robinul but havne't started it yet.


----------



## 16584 (Dec 2, 2005)

Kitkat17!Would you let me know what you think of the Robinul?? I have Pamine Forte and I hate it!!! It makes me nauseous and hurts my stomach so I don't take it. I just deal with the pain.....what did you say to your doc to get him/her to give it to you?? My doctor acts like Pamine or levsin are my only options and I want to try something else because none of these work for me.Thanks,Michelle


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo (Jul 21, 2005)

HI, I have not tried it yet. My BP was up really high so I am now in BP meds. So the DR did not want me to start on the Robinul till I got my BP meds straight. They went form 1 to now 2 on the BP meds so I have to wait.Kat


----------



## 16584 (Dec 2, 2005)

Okay, Thanks Kat!I hope you can get your blood pressure under control. Have you tried eating celery?? I don't know if you can with IBS. I can't.....but, I saw on the news, doctors were saying that eating celery lowers blood pressure. Don't know for sure, I have never tried it, I just remember hearing it on the news. Let me know if you do try the Robinul.....my doctor just gave me Levbid. I haven't tried it, yet. It's like 3 times stronger than my Levsin SL. So, I'm kind of afraid of the side effects.....Best Wishes!!Michelle


----------



## 20745 (Dec 3, 2005)

I used to take a lot of anti spasmatic meds Theuy never worked and I ened popping them like candyMaybe that contibuted to my bladder problemI have IBS C aand GERD and I have more spasms than I know what to do withI think the miralax is supposed to help with spasmsThanksAKren


----------



## Sarah Bear (Jan 25, 2006)

Michelle, how did you find out about hiatal hernia? Need to know if this is one of my problems< been tested for everything and this has never been mentioned to me as a possibility!! IBS Four years cannot stop weight loss giving up on medications


----------

